# Sound Effects Help



## Dark-Knight (Sep 4, 2004)

I am looking for a CD with sound effects on it manly I need sounds of crickets , owl , rattling chins , thunder , zombie noises , and bubbling sound does any one know of a CD that has all these sounds


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

No but my website has them all if you know how to download sound files and burn your own CD. The link is in my signature. 

Other than that I'm sure you could find dozens of Halloween CDs by doing a search online. Our big drug store here (Eckerd's Drugs) had about 20 different Halloween sound effects CDs last year if you can wait until that late in the year. I know there are a bunch for sale online though. Just search "halloween sound effects cd", and I'll bet you'll get hundreds of website results.

There is also a free sounds website here:

http://findsounds.com/

Good luck!


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

I found Dusty Beanbag's site to be good for spooky sounds. There's another good sounds site called Ladywing. Google either of these and you should find some useful stuff.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Dusty Beanbags is a good site for sure. Don't have a link for it handy though.


----------

